# Nicer Friendlier Happier



## David Celis

Hi, guys 

I was wondering if someone could help me out. 

I'm making an Olympic-themed t-shirt, and the idea is to replace the motto "Citius Altius Fortius" ("Faster Higher Stronger") for "Nicer Friendlier Happier"; can anyone help me translate these three words to Latin?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hamlet2508

David Celis said:


> Hi, guys
> 
> "Nicer Friendlier Happier";



somewhere along the lines of 
*lepidius (nitidius) - comius (adverb comiter - comius )- felicius (beatius)*

Let me know if this isn't what you were looking for 
Regards,
hamlet


----------



## Joca

Hamlet2508 said:


> somewhere along the lines of
> *lepidius (nitidius) - comitius - felicius (beatius)*
> 
> Let me know if this isn't what you were looking for
> Regards,
> hamlet


 
Yes, but aren't those adverbial forms? If the poster is looking for adjectives, here is the nominative singular for the masculine: 

*dulcior* or *lepidior*

*amicior *or *comior*

*beatior* or *felicior*


----------



## David Celis

Thanks, Hamlet and Joca!

I don't know a lick of Latin, but one thing caught my attention: in the original motto, all three words—citius, altius and fortius—end in "us"; aren't those adverbial forms, too?


----------



## Hamlet2508

David Celis said:


> Thanks, Hamlet and Joca!
> 
> I don't know a lick of Latin, but one thing caught my attention: in the original motto, all three words—citius, altius and fortius—end in "us"; aren't those adverbial forms, too? _*You are absolutely right*_



well, I thought you were looking for adverbs that's why I didn't bother with giving you the adjectives because they wouldn't be what you were originally looking for


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
Why do you say you are looking for adjectives?
To stick to the orginal motto, you should keep adverbs.
If you definitely want adjectives, anyway, it is better to keep them in the neutre form, that is : exactly the same form as the adverbs.

So the forms that end in "ius" are definitely the suitables ones, IMO.


----------



## David Celis

Hamlet2508 said:


> well, I thought you were looking for adverbs that's why I didn't bother with giving you the adjectives because they wouldn't be what you were originally looking for


 
Thanks for the help, Hamlet; you're a lifesaver, and you're absolutely right, too!


----------



## David Celis

Fred_C said:


> Hi,
> Why do you say you are looking for adjectives?
> To stick to the orginal motto, you should keep adverbs.
> If you definitely want adjectives, anyway, it is better to keep them in the neutre form, that is : exactly the same form as the adverbs.
> 
> So the forms that end in "ius" are definitely the suitables ones, IMO.


 
Thanks, Fred 
 
Yes, I think that's definitely the way to go.  Actually, I didn't ask for adjectives—that was Joca's impression.
 
By the way, the motto came out like this: 

Nicer, Friendlier, Happier
Nitidus, Amicius, Felicius


----------



## Joca

David Celis said:


> Thanks, Fred
> 
> Yes, I think that's definitely the way to go. Actually, I didn't ask for adjectives—that was Joca's impression.
> 
> By the way, the motto came out like this:
> 
> Nicer, Friendlier, Happier
> Nitidus, Amicius, Felicius


 
I am sorry for my wrong impression. Mea culpa.

JC


----------



## Hamlet2508

I suspect  it's a typo, but just to be on the safe side

Nicer, Friendlier, Happier
N i t i* d i u* s, Amicius, Felicius

regards,
Hamlet


----------



## David Celis

Joca said:


> I am sorry for my wrong impression. Mea culpa.
> 
> JC


 
No need to be sorry, Joca; I appreciate the help and interest


----------



## David Celis

Hamlet2508 said:


> I suspect it's a typo, but just to be on the safe side
> 
> Nicer, Friendlier, Happier
> N i t i* d i u* s, Amicius, Felicius
> 
> regards,
> Hamlet


 
Thanks, Hamlet 

I'm thinking it could be either one. 

I found a good reference at wordcentral.com


----------



## Hamlet2508

I really don't want to rub it in
but I'm afraid it will have to be *nitidius* as the adverb's comparative , not *nitidus

*


----------



## David Celis

I'll take your word for it, Hamlet


----------



## Hamlet2508

David Celis said:


> I'll take your word for it, Hamlet


It's the correct form - cross my heart ! You've definitely made my day.
Regards,
Hamlet


----------



## David Celis

Well, you're definitely living up to the motto


----------

